# Help with a fair quote



## MarcoP (May 22, 2015)

I'm trying to quote a joblot of processors but with my low experience I'm doubtful on my numbers. I reckon there are about 5-6gr of gold in ceramic processors only, am I too far?

Thanks in advance
Marco


----------



## resabed01 (May 22, 2015)

The ceramic CPUs with the fans/heat sinks, do you know what type they are? Do they have gold lid or ceramic lid on the bottom? I'm assuming they are 486 type processors.


----------



## MarcoP (May 22, 2015)

After posting this thread I've looked up cpuworld and I realized that those [stt]5[/stt] 7 CPU with heatsink might well be 486s, if that is the case I should add [stt]1gr[/stt] 1.5gr more [stt](new estimation 1.5g - old estimation of 0.5g = 1g)[/stt].

I'll ask and let you know, thank you.


----------



## Slochteren (May 22, 2015)

The big ones with Fan are pentium 2's


----------



## MarcoP (May 22, 2015)

Slochteren said:


> The big ones with Fan are pentium 2's


Resabed is talking about the square ceramic cpu, not the slot 1 type (Pentium II as you correctly say). Thanks for your input though.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (May 22, 2015)

I would post the ones on row 4 with the fans and base but no fan's on CPU-world.


----------

